# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 26)



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2017)

*For those that mill your own lumber, When and why did you start and can you give any suggestions to someone who is just starting to....



*



**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...
*

*


----------



## CWS (Jun 25, 2017)

I have milled some small pieces with my alaskan mill but the logs I leave to someone with a bandsaw mill

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 25, 2017)

I started chainsaw milling my own lumber about 10 to 15 years ago. I had 20 acres of wooded land in mid state Michigan. I was working the land for hunting, and a campsite was cleared as well. I really tried not to cut down any of the really big tree's but the smaller ones still had a lot of usable lumber in them and it was killing me to cut it all up for firewood. I would let nature select the larger tree's for milling as she would blow one down now and then. I already had a large 100cc chainsaw so it didn't take much more of an investment to get a Grandberg Alaskan mill set up. This allowed me to obtain wood that I might not have been able to afford to buy for my wood working projects. The mill paid for itself with the first few salvaged tree's. There was a learning curve as far as what to expect from the mill, how fast or slow it could cut, setting it up for square cuts, chain grinds, stickering and stacking for drying. And the whole physically demanding part of not only milling but moving big logs around to set them up for milling, and learning how to look at a log to see the best way to cut it for the most yield or figure. And the hard work involved with moving heavy slabs of wet green lumber to sticker and stack. But after making the very first cut with the mill and flipping the first waste slab over to reveal the treasure inside the log I was hooked! I couldn't get enough! Then when I sold the property and brought the mill home I started urban milling. Wood is everywhere and it is free! I can't express that enough. In the city when tree companies cut down urban yard tree's and give the wood away everyone want's the branches as they are easy to cut up and move, but few people want the large 5,000lb plus log, or have a saw with a 3' bar to cut it into rounds or want to move them. So in I step with my csm and remove the log one board at a time. Now chainsaw milling isn't for everyone, it is very hard physically demanding work. But I love to do it and will do it as long as my body holds out. Would I like to have a band mill, you bet! I dream of it, but I have no place to store one, so I csm. My mill just hangs in my garage out of the way until I need it. My mill has provided me with wood and lumber that you just can't go to the store to buy, and many different species. for me it is very rewarding not only to save the tree's for lumber that might have just been burned, but to also take pride in the fact that I make projects and furniture from tree to finished product. So originally I started milling as a way to salvage some tree's but then realized it was a way for me to obtain lumber that I couldn't afford to buy, it provided wood for me to enjoy my hobby. I have had people offer to hire me to csm logs for them but I refuse that because it is just to physically demanding on me and my mill to put a dollar value on it that would make it worthwhile to me or the person with the log. So I usually offer this as a solution........If you will help me mill the log and remove the boards as I cut them and keep the area clear of debris I will mill the log and we will split the wood 50/50. I have obtained a lot of wood this way. Being the hoarder that all of us wood workers are, I have more wood than I will probably use thanks to my csm.

Reactions: Great Post 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 25, 2017)

Some pics from when the @duckman and I where milling some logs at his place.
Starting the set up of the slabbing brackets to determine where to cut the log to length.



Duckman schwartz scaleing the log.


 Pushing the mill through a 5" thick slab to cut out the pith and make turning blanks.



I try to mill downhill when I can so it is not as physical.



Setting up to make some crotch cuts.



The yield, can you say book matched boards?



A happy duckman, do you think there is any usable lumber in these boards?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 25, 2017)

An old man on a mission.



Making the cut.



Starting the cut.


 
This is how I get down with my bad self!



My favorite part of it, hanging out with a friend and working my a$$ off and having a great time. This was probably my most favorite day of milling ever!



Using my body weight to help push the mill through the log.



Some figure.


 
The first slabbing cut on a tripple crotch ambrosia maple log.


 
In my happy place, milling away, with a good friend watching.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 25, 2017)

The duckman and myself milling up some turning blanks.



Schwartz scaleing a log, lol.


 
The duckman having a go with the mill. He did well.



In the zone, concentrating on the work.



Some thick stuff we cut the pith out of to make turning blanks.



Some figure.



One of many stacks of 5/4" boards we made that weekend. It was a very productive 4 days of milling with a friend. we made lots of lumber, drank lots of sweet tea, had lots of laughs, ate some great smoked food that his son Scott made for us, and I got to share some of my knowledge with Dave and teach him some things. We worked through some adversity with broken parts too. And yes, Dave does have the magical maple forest that produces some very special lumber. This was several years ago and we are overdue to do this again.



THE END!!!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 25, 2017)

Best thing to do is get one when your a young'n , cause time slips up on ya quickly.
Certainly burns up more calories than ya can take in while the sunshine is on ya
Ya can more fun than a monkey can have with a hunderd foot of grape vine !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 25, 2017)

I started becuase my FIL had a Grapefruit go down and I wanted to wee what it looked like inside. I had a chainsaw that burned up so now I pay a bandsaw mill or when I am in Key West help my friend Doug out usually in exchange for wood but I also buy some crazy nice pieces. I love to see the logs open up. I have been known to run a lof through my tablesaw, flip it end for end to I have 2 parallel cuts and then handsaw out the middle. I usually have to use wedges to keep from binding with the handsaw. Yep I'm bat poop crazy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 25, 2017)

I bought a small used Alaskan cam and milled a few salvaged urban logs ,they were locus and hackberry. It was a ton of work but I got some great piece of wood. I then joined Wood Barter to get some kiln plans and also found out about rip chain , that was good info, I also started to learn about all the @woodtickgreg was explaining so well . Ok I am still learning what Greg was talking about . I got the chance to buy a bandsaw mill with a friend that has all the support equipment so that is where I am now.
New stuff to learn but such a bunch of fun . I have the ill in my back yard and the suppor equipment is 40 miles away so I still get the physical workout. The fun part is my backyard is adjacent to a day care, those kids make me feel like a real knowledgable person . When I am milling hey all line up at the back fence and watch.
I then get to show them some lumber and talk about trees and more . It really is a great treat for me to be able to share with those young people.
If you do not mill your own lumber I would suggest that you visit a mill and help out for a bit to see all that goes into the process . It is awesome
I now have more wood than I could have ever believed
People are starting to know about my mill and want to have me mill a log or two, some even have even called to offer me a log that they have had laying around
Still learning and still having fun,
Dave

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 25, 2017)

I bought my first bandmill after the ranch that I work for lost bunches of timber to a fire in 2012. I got a dealer reps' demo mill at about $1,ooo less than new price and really busted my butt with that little mill and had a great time doing it. I got it home 2 days before Christmas after an all day trip in horrible Montana weather (I even made several un-necessary stops in Billings in hopes someone would dare just ask me anything about it, so I could do some bragging and show the thing off a bit)
I got it set up in the carport under the house and as quick as I could started sawing anything that I could drag home. Spring rolled around and I decided to start sawing the western red cedar utility poles that were replaced after the fire. That little mill paid for itself inside of a month, plus left me with plenty of wood for myself.
Then I accidently discovered box elder and it all changed.......
Trees aren't generally straight! The little mill would saw a 20" wide log.........if the darned thing is as straight as an arrow! Reality says that a 16" log with just a tiny bit of sweep can easily turn into more log than fits on your mill really fast. When looking at what you want to buy, first take a look at what the majority of your logs are and how big they are. If 75% of them are 24" or less, I would be looking at mills that saw a 30" log. The more room the easier it is on you.
I ordered a new bigger mill and sold the first within a very short time, and even made a few bucks on it.

Things to think on if you want to buy a mill:
If at all possible visit someone with a mill and work a day or so with them to get a hands on taste of what your about to get into, plus you can learn quite a bit for nothing more than a little labor.
Buy a wider mill than you think "you can get by with"
Research....Research....Research! Get on sites like this and others and ask the "silly questions" Know the answers rather than assuming, it's cheaper that way.
Make a list of EVERYTHING that you are going to need to go along with your new toy.
Don't be scared of considering a used mill. I think that smaller mills without hydraulics and big money engines could be a good way to save some serious coin, but just in case if you find one for sale take a few minutes and check out that company for replacement parts availability. 
That's about all I can think of for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 4 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 26, 2017)

I get lots of wood from generous friends who'd just as soon burn it either as a pile or in bbq. No one around me does milling that I want to afford, so I started using my chainsaw to cut slabs for turning--freehand, no mill. That's when I learned about ripping chains-- from the net 'cuz no one around here knew about'em, much less carried them.
I started using Poulans initially because they were cheap--- do ok as long as not doing really long deep cuts and have patience. I've since graduated to Stihls-- big difference! Still have problem getting ripping chains--most often from the 'net ( which incidentally require great care when using freehand-- they will kick--yes! PPE in place)
After a _some _practice my slab cuts are fairly straight, any angle just adds "character" after I true it up on the lathe. Btw, I do cut my rounds on my bandsaws.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 30, 2017)

@David Hill 
Have you checked out Baileys for ripping chain?


----------



## Tclem (Jul 1, 2017)

I can't but I won't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 1, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> @David Hill
> Have you checked out Baileys for ripping chain?


Thanks will look at them too.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2017)

I generally order my ripping chain from them but then I regrind it to change the angle a bit. I find that with a standard ripping chain on my mill it makes a little too much fine dust and cuts slower, but it does leave a nice cut. I increase the angle of the cutter from 10 degree's to 15 or 16 degree's. It cuts a little quicker and makes more of a chip and not so much fine dust.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 2, 2017)

I started milling a couple years ago, got to the point I was getting offered so many logs that just cutting into bowl blanks and firewood seemed wasteful, plus I'd seen a lot of guys on here including our founder Kevin pulling some amazing stuff out of plain looking logs. Stumbled across a Hud Son Oscar 18 only 90 miles form me at a reasonable price and decided to give it a go. 

If you're looking to mill for yourself, buy as much mill that'll do what you can imagine wanting to do that you can afford
If you're looking to mill for money, well, I don't know that I've made much profit on my mill with paying gigs but what I've saved myself over the last couple years has paid for it so I'm probably not the best person to ask about that.

Safety equipment- buy good quality and USE IT
On the safety front- be smart, find a mentor if you can

Don't forget all the other stuff you'll need/want like sealer for the stuff you mill, a good chainsaw for cutting logs to length and squaring up ends. Depending on your mill, cant hooks, etc. for turning and moving the logs.

Maintain your mill!!! Change oil, use quality fuel, lubricate often, etc. Buying an expensive tool and not taking care of it is a waste of money IMO, plus can create safety issues as well (Reminds me, I need to get new guide bearings on mine, blew one the last time I ran it)

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2


----------

